# Synchroniser correctement iCloud et Google



## Elcocco (7 Mai 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

j'espère être au bon endroit, si ce n'est pas le cas je m'excuse. Voilà j'ai une question tout mes contacts, mes rendez vous sont sur icloud. Donc pour les contacts j'ai des doublons sur le téléphone avec gmail. en ce qui concerne les rendez vous je ne les vois pas sur google calendar. je voulais savoir si c'était possible de synchroniser icloud et google calendar ainsi que mes contacts google. Afin de tout avoir sur icloud?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Gérald


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mai 2013)

google ( et compte google) ainsi qu'icloud sont 2 services...internet
les sujets là dessus sont donc dans la section internet
(logique implacable)


----------



## Elcocco (7 Mai 2013)

ok merci je vais voir pour déplacer le sujet


-----------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) :_
*Voilà qui est fait ! *


----------



## Elcocco (14 Mai 2013)

Je vais essayer d'être un peu plus clair en espérant pouvoir avoir une réponse.

J'ai créé un compte CardDav sur iphone, avec l'adresse google. Si je créé ou modifie un contact sur icloud  celui ci ne se mets pas à jour directement sur mes contacts gmail et de même dans l'autre sens.

J'ai aussi créé un compte CalDav et de même si je créé un rendez vous via google , il ne se synchronise pas avec l'agenda icloud, et la même chose si je créé un rendez vous sur icloud, je ne le vois pas sur gmail.

Est  ce que vous avez une idée pour résoudre mon problème?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mai 2013)

un petit rappel au cas où
Google laisse tomber le caldav
( premier juillet)
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/259168/google-calendar-abandonne-caldav-quelles-consequences


----------



## Elcocco (14 Mai 2013)

merci pour la réponse, donc il est préférable d'ajouter un compte gmail directement plutôt que de passer par CalDav.

C'est ce que j'avais fait intialement, mais le problème reste le même il n'y a aucune synchro automatique.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mai 2013)

Elcocco a dit:


> e il n'y a aucune synchro automatique.


exact
et ca risque pas d'arriver
long fil en anglais 100 % là dessus
et avec quelques contournements  qui sont des compromis


----------



## Elcocco (14 Mai 2013)

Oui j'ai lu  les sujets dessus en anglais, mais je pensais mal comprendre  et j'ai préférer voir sur le fourm de macgeneration.

Tant pis pour la synchro, c'est dommage je pense donc que maintenant gmail ne sera plus qu'un client mail pour moi.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mai 2013)

pour résumer
-ce sont 2 services et 2 nuages concurrents
peu enclins à rendre les choses faciles pour utiliser des services concurrents
ou
icloud est une chose , les services google une autre
 (et qui se mélangent mal)

ce que un des intervenants resume un peu vite par
soit tu icloudes soit tu google-ises, ou les 2 séparement mais pas les 2 ensemble


-par contre il y a des bidouilles ( certaines assez simples)

--
une autre solution serait de passer par un 3 è service qui servirait de transmetteur
(je plaisante à peine)
non testé  mais envisageable
---
ca bougera à l'avenir car c'est du business et ne pas progresser  fait perdre du business


( Et en passant icloud est LOIN d'etre un outil digne de ce qu'on pourrait attendre d'Apple, t'as certainement vu pas mal de gens raler sur les manques  et les couacs divers)

et en rigolade  ce jour outlookcom ( ex hotmail) vient de faire un pied de nez à google
chat possible avec le   carnet de contacts gmail  , mais l'inverse est pas possible ...

( outlook.com pas mal du tout en passant)


----------



## Elcocco (17 Mai 2013)

merci pour tes réponses,

je vais donc rester sur icloud pour mes contacts et mon calendrier perso. Et je rajouterais mon calendrier google qui est partagé avec d'autre utilisateurs. Ce qui m'obligera à faire une double saisies.

Pour le 3è service j'ai entendu parler de busy cal mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il vaut.

Il va me rester l'import et l'export de fichier à la main.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mai 2013)

pas forcément 
le souci ici etant les facheries icloud - google
le 3 é element pourrait etre ...ton mac ( ical et scripts)

 pour l'instant les abonnements ical - google calendar marchent assez bien

et ensuite il ne doit pas etre très difficille de  construire un script (Applescript ou Automator),  afin de DUPLIQUER  - au sein d'ical - certaines choses du calendrier lié à gcal (dans ical) vers un de ceux de  icloud ( qui sont aussi visibles dans ical)

edit 
non testé , c'est juste une idée


----------



## banane2000 (16 Mai 2014)

Bonjour et désolé si je ne suis pas au bon endroit. j'ai beau cherché je ne vois aucune réponse à ma question.

J'ai un calendrier sur le mac avec icloud que j'ai synchronisé avec google agenda pour mes employés qui n'ont pas de Mac ou Iphone. (j'ai créée un compte google exprès pour ça)

Au début tout allait bien dans le meilleur des mondes sauf que depuis une semaine la synchro ne se fait plus, c'est à dire que la moindre modif ou supression que je fais sur icloud ne se fait pas par la suite sur google agenda.

Bizarrement, je ne sais pas si il y a un rapport mais je vous le dis quand même, c'est arrivé depuis que j'ai partagé l'agenda de google avec une autre adresse gmail (un de mes employés) et d'ailleurs je précise que lorsque je retourne dans mes paramètres de partage son adresse mail n'apparait plus)

Donc depuis pas d'actualisation j'ai beau cherché dans tous les sens je ne trouve rien.

D'avance merci


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mai 2014)

une étape que je ne pige pas bien
qu'est ce que tu partages exactement?

car sauf cas rare le partage et synchro de calendrier google ( google agenda) se fait correctement directement entre google et les divers logiciels de calendrier ( mac pc ,OS divers,  , ioS android etc)

là où ca peut coincer c'est entre google agenda et icloud

quant à l'affaire du partage récent entre agenda google on va dire " collectif" et d'un employé en gmail
la cause de couac est peut etre liée à l'absence du dit compte dans ceux listés comme inclus dans le partage ( dans google ou icloud????)
Avec gougoule il est parfois necessaire de se délogguer et relogguer pour corriger ou bien valider
( faire aussi gaffe aux modes d'authentification ,  mise en place de mot de passe specifique, calendrier public ou privé ,  et droits de partage  lecture  seule ou lecture et ecriture)
(voir aide agenda ou compte google)


----------

